# Beezille's Buns 2013



## fuzz16 (Dec 30, 2012)

Not the New Year quit, yet, but took some pictures today and thought I would use them to begin the year's blog. 

Me and my fiance 






Charlee





Peyton





First, Murphy & Sebi. 
Murphy is a, maybe, tripod french lop. She is bonded to Sebille (AKA Sebi), my pretty blue eyed holland boy. 

A younger Sebi





A younger Murphy









Pardon the mess!!! Pictures from today.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 30, 2012)

Then we have Kodiak! (AKA Kodi)













The cat, Romeo. Juliette went missing sadly after we moved...we're still searching though.





The rats. 
Lillian










Rodger













Snow White


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 30, 2012)

Lastly, the barn bunnies. They are french lops, and maybe will be adding an argent duo soon! No one likes posing when camera is out!!!! So no posed shots today






RD's Ponderous (AKA Po)













Po's new GF is the broom!! Click to watch the video lol. Poor guy is like a little dog getting under and between my feet! He gets to help me clean everyday lol


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 30, 2012)

RD's Ripley's Beleive it or Not (AKA Ripley)

















RD's Miss Magnifique (AKA Mags)..she weighs 13lbs!!! Also, due in a couple weeks. Crossing my fingers she took!


----------



## ldoerr (Dec 30, 2012)

Pretty animals  I love the look on your dogs face.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 31, 2012)

ldoerr said:


> Pretty animals  I love the look on your dogs face.



Thanks  


Found some puppy pictures of Kodi!! Had to share, hes too cute lol. For those who dont know...we were driving down the road and clipped him when he ran out in front of us. we brought him him and he is the best dog ever. Good with the rough kids and the pets and listens and minds so well i am really glad cause we dont have a fenced yard yet.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 31, 2012)

aww, what adorable animals!! my girls like to stalk the broom like little cats when I'm sweeping their pen.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 2, 2013)

Rat pictures!!

Lillian










Snow White









Rodger


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jan 2, 2013)

Aww, you have quite the zoo there.


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 2, 2013)

SOO cute  I LOVE rats but my mom HATES them with a passion.


----------



## cwolfec (Jan 3, 2013)

Is Roger Rat one of those Dumbo eared little fellas? He's darling!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 3, 2013)

i love the rats, too! Rodger goes out and does chores with me, she is my shoulder buddy lol.

and ya, rodger i sa dumbo, i loooove them! i would love a dumbo rex though lol


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 4, 2013)

That is funny about your rat riding on your sholder. My cat does that. I call him my parrot. Only when Midnight (the kitten) rides my shoulder he digs his claws in OUCH.


----------



## Twigness (Jan 4, 2013)

Rats are awsome pets. I had one and she would ride on my shoulder all the time and we would take naps together with her snuggled in my bra lol. I loved that rat. But she died of tumors...I miss her. People are so surprised when they want a pet and I mention a rat. They get all grossed out and I have no clue why. They are very smart, adaptable, loving pets. They arn't nasty large sewer rats. But most people can't tell the difference I guess


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 4, 2013)

rats are the perfect on-the-go pets lol. lillian goes down my shirt or jacket and sleeps, shes not to interested in whats around like Rodger, and Snow is too shy so she hides by Lillian.

my mom is freaked out by rats, but i think they are some of the best pets. their small and enjoy being held. not jumpy like a hamster, and treated right they never bite. my kids can eat then stick fingers in the cage and the rats are suuuper careful with them and not to bite. my 4.5 year old can handle them easily and they are a caged animal who enjoys lots of toys and hammocks so my daughter and i enjoy making DIY hammocks, at least until our order gets here so we can match and decorate with pretty sewn ones. 

Rats are better than rabbits in some aspects...like little dogs. crawl all over you and want to be into EVERYTHING you are doing. lol but their small, and many health issues, and a very short lifespan.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 4, 2013)

They have hammocks but wont use them...so ratty pile it is!!






















On a rabbit note...crossing my fingers for some tri kits in a week!


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 4, 2013)

SOOOOOO cute!!!! I LOVE them


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jan 8, 2013)

I would like to get a rat someday! . Do they make good pets?


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 8, 2013)

rats are total cuddlers, they make very sweet pets


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 8, 2013)

LOVE my rats  

Snow isnt so social, I am still working on her. Now...theres Rodger who is the most outgoing and runs for a few hours then will plop down on my shoulder or chest and take head rubs. Lillian is the biggest baby...she runs to me when she gets picked on and earlier fell asleep on my lap while i watched a movie.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 10, 2013)

Maggie is due tomorrow  She was very quiet yesterday and needy, which is super unusuaul for her, and the babys i could feel kicking like crazy when i pet her side. I am really excited to see what she has and what kind of mom she is


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 17, 2013)

Mags is a week early, but i have 7 squirmy kits but lost 4 others. 

Still pretty proud of her for her first litter and she pulled a lot of fur.


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 17, 2013)

Mom (old pic)






Dad (old pic)































My favorite only bc markings lol


----------



## lime22 (Feb 24, 2013)

awe i want one i always wanted get french lop bunny i wish live near me they probably be cute babies that a big litter


----------



## fuzz16 (May 6, 2013)

It's been a long while since I have been here...been kept busy with the new house and kids and now that summer is here have been kept even busier by trying to figure out landscape around the house and get quotes on home improvements...and planning the knock down of a couple walls haha

Thought I would update with some pictures though. 

Kodi brought a kitten home from the field...we have a lot of feral cats in town so i assume it was one of those since it was terrified of people. He has been here a little over a week and is now sleeping in bed beside my neck and cries till his voice goes out when i am not around. poor guy. Once weaned and completely 100% litter box trained little Dewey will go to my sister who just bought a house, too. 








And, of course, Murphy and Sebi. Murphy is a bit of a chunk, Sebi lost some weight so he is healthier now  And they are still doing great together. Thankfully, Murphy still loves me even though Sebi is her true love <3 and she will still come lay next to me for pets like when she was a baby 












http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/F...a/House Bunnies/IMG_0030_zpsa1a6b0cc.jpg.html


----------



## fuzz16 (May 6, 2013)

[/URL]


----------



## fuzz16 (May 6, 2013)

[/URL]


----------

